# J519 Module Replacement



## bgraham (May 8, 2010)

I need to replace the J519 module in a 2010 JSW, Can I just copy the long code from the old module and paste it into the new one? Anything else I would need to do?

Thanks in advance 
Brian


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Which module is currently installed and why do you want to replace it? Mind posting an Auto-Scan from the vehicle in question? Copying the coding (and adaptation) values is indeed part of the replacement but in some cases you may need to make some additional adjustments.


----------



## bgraham (May 8, 2010)

I had a local garage install a controller for trailer, seems they used a non-powered version. 

As soon as they checked the brake lights, it fried the left brake light output of the J519. The dealer has confirm there is no output on the left brake circuit from the controller, right and center are still working.

The replacement module was ordered from Germany, and I just noticed my VIN number is on the label on the box. Since the car is technically under warranty I am now wondering if they have pre-coded the module?

Thanks again
Brian.

Autoscan is attached



Tuesday,22,June,2010,09:27:26:03141
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 4F 52 56 62 72 77


VIN: 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 055 AJ HW: 07K 906 055 M
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 5782 
Revision: G6H04--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000071
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.
Readiness: 1110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B400C492A00FF880C02E992190041300000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AC HW: 3C8 907 336 AC
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 084 C HW: 5K0 937 084 C
Component: BCM PQ35 B 011 0029 
Revision: BG011001 
Coding: 2D380E3F902F3EC400080081440000C401400086535D8D60648020000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 21041 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0ASR6H 
Coding: 00003046
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 870 F HW: 5K0 920 870 F
Component: KOMBI H13 0112 
Revision: X0013004 Serial number: 
Coding: 370F00
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149
ASAM Dataset: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10 A04102
ROD: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AE HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H06 0112 
Revision: H06 01 Serial number: 270310F2000244
Coding: E9807F06001613002002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223R7TWC05
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 920 870 F
Component: IMMO H13 0112 
Revision: X0013004 Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10 A01102
ROD: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10.rod

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667870192 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H06 0112 
Revision: H06 01 Serial number: 270310F2000244
Coding: 050B0500
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J245EE20SKB13 H01 0220 

Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J394EE20SKB13 H01 0220 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K3073150
Coding: 2100040004
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 00000330656970
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Hello 

More then likely not coded from OE but is possible.
When transferring coding use the same data from old module.
Make sure you set your con fig for WSC, equipment #, and importer # in options screen.
Many modules will not allow coding if this is not present.
If unsure use the ones you read in your car already to match the origin of the vehicle.
Some modules will also request security access in some cases.
If you see a box display like this contact customer support at Ross-tech.
Be sure to write down any error or make a screen shot.


Jack


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for the scan and the explanation.

When it comes to trailer retrofits you should go with the official kits, they come with proper wiring as well as additional control modules which provide the necessary functionality to the rest of the car/control modules. Based on the description it sounds indeed like something went wrong with their installation, haven't seen a BCM going bad that way but there is always a first time for everything.



bgraham said:


> The replacement module was ordered from Germany, and I just noticed my VIN number is on the label on the box.


In some cases the coding is indeed being done automatically but those cases are rare. Whats most likely the case here that the module has gotten a vehicle specific parameter setting which has a similar function as the coding but isn't entirely the same. In any case you should double check the coding and if necessary put in the value from the original module, a security access should not be necessary in this particular case.

As a side note, you should use the latest Beta version of VCDS for MY 2010 and newer.


----------



## OzVWman (Jun 25, 2010)

My 2009 103TDI Golf VI had its Central electrics control unit (J519) replaced today.

Drove it home and found I could not lock/unlock the doors with the remote control key fob.

The car's manual has instruction for resynchronising the keys to the central locking (pop cap off handle on door to expose keyslot, press unlock on fob, within 1 minutes manually unlock car, key is then reprogrammed).

Only one problem ... it does not work.

Any hints?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The synchronisation only works if you had the remotes previously matched to this specific car/control module, so what you have to do here is match the remotes to begin with. Here's how you do it...

VCDS > Select > 09 - Central Electronics

> Adaptation - 10
> Channel 001

Enter the number of keys you want to match/adapt, e.g. 2.

> Test/Save the new value.

Now press and hold the OPEN button on the remote for 1 second, you should see the blinkers light to confirm the adaptation. Repeat this for your additional keys but make sure that the entire process does not exceed 15 seconds.


----------



## OzVWman (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks. I presume this must be done by the dealer, not the owner?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Since this is the VCDS forum, if you have a VCDS system you can do it yourself. If you don't, the dealer is your best choice.


----------



## aenea (Feb 18, 2002)

I replaced mine with a high line version. I just cut and paste the coding back in. There were a couple of hiccups:

The remotes for the car had to be re-adapted. The procedure didn't seem any different from the MKV procedure, but the module was delivered in "factory mode". You can't adapt remotes until factory mode is turned off. You can change it in adaption channel 19.

The TPMS coding was reset to 000000. My original coding was 018705. Also the minimum tire pressure level was set to 5.5 bar. I believe the correct value is 2.3 bar.


----------



## bgraham (May 8, 2010)

aenea said:


> The remotes for the car had to be re-adapted. The procedure didn't seem any different from the MKV procedure, but the module was delivered in "factory mode". You can't adapt remotes until factory mode is turned off. You can change it in adaption channel 19.


Replaced my module this afternoon, copy and pasted the long code fine. 

Had the same issues as above, also the sunroof stopped working. That was bit scary, had to open the 4F module and use basic settings to turn it back on. 

Thanks everybody for the help.

Brian


----------



## bgraham (May 8, 2010)

Does anybody know the pin number arrangement on the J519 module? 

This version has 3 connectors labeled A, B and C, however there is no marking for pin1 etc.. and my Bentley manual does not show the pin number arrangement.

Thanks Brian


----------



## aenea (Feb 18, 2002)

There's a picture here:

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=265887&page=4

The pin numbers are marked on the connector. You have to take the shell off to see them.


----------



## bgraham (May 8, 2010)

Perfect thanks a lot. 

Brian


----------

